# dell d600 wireless driver probelm



## boxer777 (Aug 29, 2009)

HI 

I'm new to this. I have a dell d600 on xp pro. I have downloaded the wireless driver from the dell site.

This worked and i was able to surf the web. The problem im having is that when i restart the laptop the wireless icon keeps dissapearing and does not show on network connections. Also when looking on device manager there is a qustion mark under network adaptors

Can anyone help pls???????????

extra info: (dell truemobile 1400 dual band WLAN mini-PCI Card)


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Usually, drivers either install or they don't.

Did you install this while logged on as an admin?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Is this a Dell Latitude D600 Laptop?......Im simply confirming before i give links to drivers.


----------



## boxer777 (Aug 29, 2009)

yes its the dell d600.. need the drivers still having same problem thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok go here for chipset driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

Go here for wireless driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=191429

Note: reboot laptop between each driver installation.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Usually, unbless you have added hardware yourself, the best way to get the correct drivers from Dell is to go to their site and enter your Service Tag number.

http://support.dell.com/support/top...roduct_support_central?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~ck=mn


----------

